# spielereien...



## shiver (2. August 2002)

...im dunkeln.























experimente zwischen f16, f22 und f32.

ach ja, 
hier noch mal ein test mit einer lupe vor dem objektiv:






is zwar lustig, aber um ne macro-linse werd ich wohl trotzdem nicht drumrum kommen


----------



## elgo (2. August 2002)

wow. tolle bilder. wie lange hast du blende geöffnet? und hattest du eine zusätzlich belichtungsquelle (ausser den autos) ?


----------



## shiver (2. August 2002)

tjo, zeit lag so ungefähr zwischen 30 und 50 sekunden, je nach standort.

hum... zusätzliche belichtungsquellen?

also ich stand  auf ner strasse im dunkel 

auf bild 2,3,4 gabs zusätzlich die strassenlaternen im bild, nummer eins war stockduster 



hat aber verdammt spass gemacht die sache, werd mal in zukunft mehr damit experimentieren


----------



## Vitalis (3. August 2002)

Ich find die Bilder gar nicht schlecht, nur das erste spricht mich wenig an. Muß das auch mal irgendwann ausprobieren, hab nur kein Stativ.. Das dritte Foto ist an den schwarzen Stellen nicht wirklich schwarz, da sollte man ein bißchen nachbearbeiten.

Sind die Lichtsterne durch einen Filter entstanden, oder ist das einfach so? Warum sieht man eigentlich die vorbeifahrenden Autos nicht? Weil sie zu dunkel sind und durch die Bewegung nicht genügend Zeit für Belichtung bleibt, um auf den Film gebannt zu werden, oder wie?

Das Lupenbild find ich gut, die Farben gefallen mir..
Erinnert mich bißchen an einen stark geschminkten Wimperansatz oder so  Frucht, Gemüse, Kürbis?

Gruß,
Vitalis..


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (3. August 2002)

ich find diese art von bildern immer irgendwie super
am besten gefällt mir #3

aber die paprika sieht auch lustig aus


----------



## foxx21 (3. August 2002)

hehe shivi, da haben wir wohl die gleiche idee gehabt *G*

siehe beitrag experimente *G*

-schöne bilder sind gut gelungen


-greez foxx21


----------



## Vitalis (3. August 2002)

Ich hab auch mal ein paar Tests gemacht..











Ist schon faszinierend, man sieht die Bremsleuchten angehen und dann das Abbiegen, die Reflexionen auf dem Autolack schweben in der Luft und solche Dinge... Und nen Filter braucht man offensichtlich nicht ^^


----------



## Mythos007 (4. August 2002)

Ok - werde das Experiment auch mal durchführen ...

f16, f22 und f32 - stativ darf ich auch nicht ver-
gessen  - ich bin der Schatten der die Nacht 
durchflattert ...


----------



## sid (4. August 2002)

ahm mythos,

irgendwie kommt mir der plan bekannt vor,
das is nicht rein zufällig ein teil von
Bielefeld ?

aha!! na klar! steht ja auch so in deinem 
profil .

gemerkt hab ich´s allerdings am forum und 
an der august-bebel-str.


----------



## inzaneone (4. August 2002)

@ shiver wow...fett...2, 3 und 4 sind meine favouritez...auf 2 und 3 haucht mich ne geile stimmung an...weizz net ob du stimmung mit rüber bringen wolltest...*gg*...wenn net...na ja...hab ich ne blühende fantasy  und 4 is einfach ein freaky motiv...fette idee:.

@vitalis boahr...deine erste geschichte da oben is ja ma endloz...geile farben...geile effekte...hamma...


----------



## Thorsten Ball (4. August 2002)

ja, die bilder gefallen mir.  respekt.
besser als diese ganzen bilder ohne stativ oder feste positionierung von der kamera.
welche hast du den benutzt shiv?

mrnugget


----------



## foxx21 (4. August 2002)

ja shivi verat mal genau wie du das machst, und ob das mit meiner 0815 cam auch funktioniert *G*

bei meinen bildern kann man irgendwie nit viel erkennen,


-greez


----------



## shiver (4. August 2002)

du, da is wirklich absolut kein trick dabei...

ich hab einfach die kamera genommen, mein tele rangeschraubt, die sache auf's stativ gesetzt, sehr sehr kleine blende gewählt und die zeit automatisch eingestellt, allerdings nie kleiner als 30 sekunden.

tja, dann hübsche strasse mit n paar autos suchen, und knipsen 


deine bilder foxx sind deshalb so schwach, weil sie nicht genug belichtet worden sind.

das verwackeln hat auch nicht immer seinen reiz, ein fester untergrund ist eigentlich recht wichtig, wenn du kein stativ zur hand hast, dann nimm doch einfach eine mauer o. ein geländer in der nähe.


desweiteren empfehle ich dir dann den "A" modus, den dürfte es auf deiner digitalkamera auch geben, das heisst du wählst die blende (hier 16, 22 oder 32) vor und lässt die camera die zeit selber wählen.


versuch's mal!

greetings


----------



## sid (4. August 2002)

*direkter vergleich*

was auch interessant is,

was haben vitalis und shiver
so unterschiedliches gemacht?

während bei shiver die farben
ziemlich unnatürlich ausschauen, 
sind sie bei vitalis eher natürlich,
die bilder sind insgesamt heller.


----------



## shiver (4. August 2002)

liegt wohl hauptsächlich am film.

ich hab n kodak farbfilm iso 400 verwendet, geprintet auf fuji papier, vitalis hat das ganze wohl digital gemacht.

neonlicht ist eigentlich dafür bekannt, bilder ohne filter "grünlich" schimmern zu lassen...


----------



## Vitalis (4. August 2002)

ja digital und bei mir war einfach viel mehr Umgebungslicht vorhanden. Wenn man bei shivi schaut, sind da viele Stellen stockdunkel.


----------



## sLaM (5. August 2002)

@Vitalis

dein erstes bild ist der hammer!!!!!! mein gott  schaut echt spitze aus!! fett respekt!


@shiver
also ich stand auf ner strasse im dunkel 


das wird geil beir mir ist alles nachts beleuchtet und keine sau da ... und gibts echt alte häuser und bäume ... aber was sagen woll die herren in den grünen anuügen dazu?  wenn nachts einer um hergeistert! hehe geil!! *ich will ne cam*


----------

